# Body scan question



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I had a TT last Oct and I'm on the LID now in preparation for RAI next Friday. I will go for a body scan the following Monday. What exactly does the WBS entail? What do they do? Is it like an MRI or CT scan?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's a radioiodine uptake scan. There's a box-like structure that "hovers" over your head...the table you lay on moves so the box-thingie will "hover" over yoru head first, then neck, chest, abdomen, pelvis, legs, etc.

I had additional pictures taken of my neck after the whole body scan -- it just meant having the box hover over my neck for an additional 15 mins or so.

It takes about 30 mins. The only uncomfortable part is how close the box is to your face. I close my eyes and mentally make my grocery list. 

Are you not having a pre-therapy dose scan?


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I had no idea what to expect. And no, no pre-therapy dose scan.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

It wasn't so bad. If you're mildly claustrophobic, try to ask for an Ativan 1/2 hour before the scan. I took 2 haha. The worst part for me was the Thyrogen shots and the coldness of the CT room. My hands were completely numb and frozen, and my shoulder was wonked after from the position they put you in for 40 minutes.

Good luck.


----------

